# Northwest Saddles, Panniers and Coats for Sale



## imported_SteveR (Mar 24, 2013)

Used Northwest Pack Goat gear for sale. Please let me know if you are interested, and I'll be happy to send you some photos. Steve and I live in Logan, UT and would be happy to ship these to you if you're not able to pick them up. Please let us know if you have any questions.
Thanks! Shannon
[email protected]

Custom Fit Aluminum Saddles
$175 each (+ shipping)
available: 2 purple, 6 green

Deluxe Panniers (18 x 16 x 10)
$90 per set (+ shipping)
available: 1 set green

Zippered Panniers (side mesh pockets, 16x16x8)
$70 per set (+ shipping)
available: 2 sets brown, 3 sets green

Basic Pannier (16 x 16 x 8)
$60 per set (+ shipping)
available: 2 sets green

Goat Coats -- Fleece Lined
3 green Medium: $30 each (+ shipping)
3 green Large: $40 each (+ shipping)


----------



## Goat Boy (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi
My name is Chuck and I'm interested in your panniers. 

You can call me @ 406-595-1500


----------



## imported_SteveR (Mar 24, 2013)

*Goat Coats available*

Hello again. Just wanted to give an update for our gear that's for sale. It looks like the saddles and panniers have all sold, but we do have some large goat coats.

Please just let us know if you're interested, and we'll forward on some pics.

Thanks!
Steve and Shannon


----------



## Goat Boy (Oct 24, 2010)

Actually, I don't have a need for goat coats, but am super disappointed that all the panniers have sold!!
I am just curious, as it appears that I made the only post on this forum, how does this work? Thought I was the first inquiry.
Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

Chuck - Guessing that others responded directly to the hotmail address...


----------



## imported_SteveR (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Chuck. People may have written directly to my email address ... I'm actually not sure where people saw my post for the gear, as I had it posted in a number of places.

Again, sorry I couldn't help...hope you find what you're looking for.
Shannon


----------



## imported_SteveR (Mar 24, 2013)

hello again, Chuck. I just found out that a buyer changed their mind, so I do have a set of zippered panniers available. If you'll give me your email address, I'll be happy to send you some photos.


----------

